
Simple Trumps Complete - joeyespo
http://brianarmstrong.org/blog/simple-trumps-complete/
======
cs702
I'd add Ari Paparo's diagnosis of blink.com's failure, which he attributed to
not making things simple and instantly useful enough:
<http://www.aripaparo.com/archive/001456.html>

